# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Any trichsters out there...?

## Trichster

Hi.. Wondering if there are any successful HT stories for Trichtiollomania patients...

I have had *Trichtillomania* since the age 10 (for 20+ years), however I managed to control the disorder for the past two years since I decided to have a HT. I am 11 days post FUT. On day 8 I started noticing that I was losing native hair around recipient area, i'm presuming this is shock loss as i've never had this type of hair loss before. I seem to be losing it in clumps now. 

I am very concerned about this and wondered if anyone has suffered from this disorder and had a HT or if there are any Surgeons out there who have experience with Trichotillomania patients.* Questions for surgeon:* Were my native hairs too weak to withstand the trauma of surgery? Does my Trich history play a role? Mostly the hairs are falling _without_ bulbs. Is this permanent or temporary loss?

Also a side question: is it necessary to moisturize the scabs or spray with salinesolution, as my surgeon didn't instruct me to do so nor did he provide me with a spray/moisturizer?  +My scalp is still numb from the anesthesia.

Thank you

----------

